# Hathcock Target Sniper



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

First let me say Bill Hays is a great inventor and creator/fabricator of the slingshot.

I have to agree with Joerg Sprave in his review that this is a well made and excellently designed slingshot.

It's made of Ballistic Kevlar type cloth and resin cast. Same stuff as bullet resistant vests.

Fit and finish are excellent. I like the burn marks on the product as it speaks of the handcraft put into it. And, according to Bill and as evidenced by the burns, it had burned up his saw blade. Sorry Bill, your loss is the community's gain.

The shape is ideal for the V/Y type grip. it's approx 5 7/8 inch tall and the forks from the outside is approx 4 1/4 inch wide. It is approx 7/8 inch thick.

It came fitted with a folded over band and an amazing pouch.

The pouch is similar to a formed ball pouch, but is more like a double ball pouch, whose ends have been fitted together to encircle the ammo completely as you pinch it for the shot. unlike a pre-formed pouch for ball ammo that cover the back of the ammo and then is closed in by the pouches informed flats as you pinch it, this double formed pouch completely covers the ammo.

The pouch also has a preformed fold to it, so it quickly centers the ammo and transitions itself ready for the shot quickly.

The big thing about this design is the forks. They allow bands to go over the top, OR around the outside, or the use of the tube bands. I love this feature as i can try many set-ups instead of buying three slinghots with three different mounting methodologies.

SEE PICS

in all, i like it.

Cant' wait to get my EPS slingshot to alternate in as well.

here are some photos..............


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Wooooo ... slingshot pronix !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Soooo cool! The shape, the burn marks, the name, everything.
Good write up on initial impressions, I'm looking forward to seeing how it shoots. For regular people, I mean. I saw how it shoots for Bill.








If I ever have actual money to spend on a slingshot (and I may not the way things are going







) this is the one I would buy.
Awesome!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review Man!

I'll tell you what, this slingshot is a NICE one. Like you mentioned, it took a lot to make it, but the finished product looks pretty good.
I went back and forth on whether to take the burns off, but settled on leaving them there to provide more character to the piece.

You have a very good camera to show it all like that.

Oh, and by the way... those bands and pouch come from Gary "Flatband" Miller. IMO, some of the best field and hunting grade bands he offers... and as we all "know" the bandset and how it's attached are like 75% of your accuracy potential!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Bill.

From living with it for a while now and using it daily, i've discovered this band mount method give me* NO hand slap at all*.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Are the burn marks a stylistic feature or an artifact of production?


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Artifact of production, as the lines on the pouch, but left on for stylistic features.


----------

